# Southbank Turkey Shoot



## ImBack234

This will drive you up the wall.� It's tons of fun but be forwarned....it's addictive
Click here: Southbank - Turkey Shoot


----------



## Richard King

5487 on first attempt. I hate you.


----------



## rhambling

14260 on 1st try.


----------



## jodyguercio

rhambling said:


> 14260 on 1st try.


16210 1st try....sheesh Im bored at work.


----------



## paulman182

13066.


----------

